# SHARK!!!!



## gmayor (May 25, 2011)

Went fishing down at Camp Pendleton military base in ocean side. Caught me some sand bass, and a Shark!


----------



## Fernando (May 25, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## onarock (May 25, 2011)

Cool. I grew up in Oceanside surfing the North Jetty and Camp Pendletons DMJ's, one of the best beach breaks anywhere. Man, now I want to run up to Roberto's on Hill st and get a carne asada burrito!


----------



## Fernando (May 25, 2011)

onarock said:


> Cool. I grew up in Oceanside surfing the North Jetty and Camp Pendletons DMJ's, one of the best beach breaks anywhere. Man, now I want to run up to Roberto's on Hill st and get a carne asada burrito!



haha there is a burrito stand every corner around here! mmm..now i'm hungry

No Roberto's though...Albertos and Alfredo's


----------



## onarock (May 25, 2011)

Its the only thing that I dont like about Hawaii... no good Mexican food.

Gmayor, what did you do with that shark?



FernandoM said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. I grew up in Oceanside surfing the North Jetty and Camp Pendletons DMJ's, one of the best beach breaks anywhere. Man, now I want to run up to Roberto's on Hill st and get a carne asada burrito!
> ...


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2011)

That's no shark. That's a dogfish.

No really. Look it up.

Squalus acanthius.

Okay, okay, its a type of shark....


----------



## gmayor (May 25, 2011)

onarock said:


> Its the only thing that I dont like about Hawaii... no good Mexican food.
> 
> Gmayor, what did you do with that shark?
> 
> ...




I released it i didnt wanna keep it i wouldnt know what to do with that lol.... 





Tom said:


> That's no shark. That's a dogfish.
> 
> No really. Look it up.
> 
> ...



lol.... thank you tom for the correction i never knew there was such a thing of a dogfish haha but now i know that thanks


----------



## dmarcus (May 25, 2011)

Very nice..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 25, 2011)

Very nice, fun!


----------



## DocNezzy (May 25, 2011)

Was on Pendleton for 4 1/2 years. Miss them burritos. Italy doesn't do mexican food. I would kill for a carne asada burrito and some In N Out!


----------



## Fernando (May 25, 2011)

DocNezzy said:


> Was on Pendleton for 4 1/2 years. Miss them burritos. Italy doesn't do mexican food. I would kill for a carne asada burrito and some In N Out!



In n out is slowly moving it's way east. They just planted one in Texas. Just a couple more years you might get one over seas


----------



## onarock (May 25, 2011)

4 1/2 years at Pendleton... did you surf DMJ"s at Del Mar Beach? Right after I graduated it was nearly impossible to get on base anymore. We would paddle from the O'side harbor N.Jetty to get to DMJ's and surf till the MP's kicked us out.



DocNezzy said:


> Was on Pendleton for 4 1/2 years. Miss them burritos. Italy doesn't do mexican food. I would kill for a carne asada burrito and some In N Out!


----------



## gmayor (May 25, 2011)

That's sweet u guys were all locals there my dad was stationed there for about six to seven years there. I miss it so much so we go camping down on the beach in the cottages that they have there it's so much fun. I don't surf but I body board and sometimes though waves are just to big for me I wimp out lol


----------



## onarock (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for bringing back some memories gmayor. The place is unreal... we called the break "cone yards" because it coned up just like pipeline. That stretch of sand has 2 of the best breaks you'll find anywhere, that place and lower trestles.


----------

